# Stolen Bigfoots



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

My buddies bigfoots were stolen from the back of his pickup this past weekend south of Lakota, They all had Jeremy R. on the bottom of them, just a heads up if anybody stumbles upon them or a good deal on foots. Thanks


----------

